
TV networks are purposely misspelling show names to avoid bad Nielsen ratings - lumisota
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/6/15923722/tv-network-ratings-nielsen-viewership
======
chrisgd
Most Nielsen data ties together with a program code, they often don't miss
assigning the same program code to the different spellings. Local data arrives
with BBTheory, BigBTheory, BBTheory087, etc. All of them will have the same
program code. It is often up to the person pulling the raw data how to
calculate the program averages. I am not sure who the one entity is in this
case that is not including them in the average.

------
mikestew
This is one of those things that strike me as so pathetic that I have a hard
time believing it. Not that The Verge has the highest journalistic standards,
but they’re non-click-baity enough that I’ll take them mostly at their word.
And yet I was still reading the article to find out what the catch was. Nope,
no catch; it’s just as sad as it sounds, with networks thinking Nielsen would
_never_ catch on to their clever ruse.

Hmm, what happens when Google catches someone trying to game the system...

~~~
SamUK96
...People will find a new way to game Google.

I mean look at how Google blacklisted a bunch of tor exit nodes over the last
1-2 years, making google through tor all but impossible. Then in the past few
months. Some people have started doing auto proxy rotation out of their exit
boxes to fool Google.

